# Farm equipment auction with Ford tractors, Bath, IL Nov. 13, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

WILFORD A. KOLVES 
ESTATE AUCTION
Saturday November 13, 2004
10:00AM


To be held at the farm located 2 1/2 miles east of Bath, IL. on 900 N. Rd. then 1/4 mile north on farm lane or 2 1/2 miles north of Kilbourne, Il. Rt. 97 then 4 1/2 miles west on 900 N. Rd.

Here is a link:
http://www.topauctions24-7.com/upl/html_salebill/27557/13_27557.html


----------

